# Gummiköder selber gießen !!



## wollbein (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute !
Hat von euch schon jemand versucht Gummifische o.ä. selber zu gießen ?? Hätte es selber gern probiert, allerdings habe ich ein kleines Problem. Welcher flüssiger Gummi ist zu empfehlen und woher gibts den "Wunderstoff" |supergri zu kaufen ?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal ein paar Infos geben ! :m​


----------



## Upi (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gummiköder selber gießen !!*

Hallo! Schau mal hier:
http://www.lbkoeder.de/


----------



## wollbein (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gummiköder selber gießen !!*

Danke dir !! Die Seite ist echt super #6#6#6


----------



## holle (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gummiköder selber gießen !!*

hättest du die boardsuche benutzt hättest du das hier gefunden.


----------



## holle (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gummiköder selber gießen !!*

es geht nicht darum gummis die es schon billig gibt nachzugiessen, es geht darum entweder *selbst* kreativ zu werden oder modelle zu giessen, die man nur sehr schwer oder gar nicht bekommt.


----------



## wollbein (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gummiköder selber gießen !!*

Habe heut folgendes gefunden. Ein Artikel von HT-Baits stand in der Raubfisch. Dieser macht sich seine Gufis auch selbst. Gleich ins Netz und nachgeschaut fand ich, daß dieser auf seiner HP "Liquid Plastic" verkauft. Denke, daß dies interessant ist. Steht allerdings nicht dabei, ob dies heiß gemacht werden muß oder nicht. #c​


----------



## minden (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gummiköder selber gießen !!*

Der Thielens hatte nen kleinen Stand in Duisburg,...am "Stand stand" zumindest eine Mikrowelle|kopfkrat (ist nauch der eigentliche Gang beim Gummischmelzen)

Für die Leute die die Seite nicht kennen:

http://www.ht-baits.com/de/index.php

Und hier:

http://www.bissclips.de/web-tv-channels/spezial/messe-gummi-giessen-58.html

Auch hier mal was zum stöbern:

http://www.lbkoeder.de/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=32


----------



## wollbein (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gummiköder selber gießen !!*

Danke dir für den Clip ! Sehr schön. Mich würde bloß interessieren wie der H. Thielens seine Formen macht. Bei L&B Köder gibts zwar ne Anleitung Formen zu machen allerdings sind diese ja so aufgebaut als würde man Blei gießen. Bei H. Thielens Formen wird der Gummi einfach nur reingeschüttet ohne das man was zusammenklappen muß.  ;+;+​


----------



## minden (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gummiköder selber gießen !!*



wollbein schrieb:


> Bei H. Thielens Formen wird der Gummi einfach nur reingeschüttet ohne das man was zusammenklappen muß. ;+;+​


 

genau, sind einteilige Formen und werden einfach von oben gefüllt und haben dann halt nen "graden Rücken"..siehst du auch ganz gut hier (1. und 2. Bild von oben):

http://www.jigfanatics.de/f40d6198db0c8eb05/03c19898df0991208/03c19899ba0017715/index.html

Viel Spaß beim gießen.


----------



## wollbein (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gummiköder selber gießen !!*

*Super ! Danke dir....jetzt weiß ich auch wie die gemacht werden. Meist du, ob Gibs vom Baumarkt ausreicht um diese Form zu machen oder hast du evtl. eine bessere Lösung ??*


----------



## minden (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gummiköder selber gießen !!*

Gibt bessere Lösungen da die unbehandelten Gibsformen den Köder "milchig/stumpf" erscheinen lassen wenn er fertig ist, sprich er hat keine saubere, glatte und glänznede Oberfläche. 

Mit Silikonkautschuk solltest du bessere Ergebnisse erzielen.


----------

